# FMIC



## steharvey (Jun 12, 2009)

Is really worth all the effort to fit a FMIC on my remapped 225 quatro when it already has the two corner ones as standard? If so, what gains are to be expected HP and torque? The mods I have to the engine so far are;
Digitech remap (pulling 1.6 boost on gauge)
Samco tip hose
Forge splittr dump/recirculating valve
Pipercross pannel filter
Wak box

I have also just had a new recon bam engine fitted and turbo rebuild as my last engine broke a conrod so everything engine and turbo wise is sweet as a nut.

Any comments appreciated. Steve.


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

yes its worth fitting a fmic, you will not gain horse power or torque you will just keep what it already has , as it will keep the intake temp low instead of heating up with the standard intercoolers


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

bigbison said:


> yes its worth fitting a fmic, you will not gain horse power or torque you will just keep what it already has , as it will keep the intake temp low instead of heating up with the standard intercoolers


I agree with this but if you do bump up you already have the right piece to keep up also you can sell off the two intercooler and hoses and clamps for a decent price as people will fix left or right accidents and can supply the body shops with used OEM parts so it will knock down the price or straight out in classifieds.....


----------



## steharvey (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for the replys. So its defo worth doing then. Well I already have two spare oem intercoolers and hoses from another engine so if anyone wants them let me know. I'll put the in the for sale section as well as lots of other bits n bobs like spare k04 turbo etc I no longer need. 
Has anyone got a decent FMIC for sale?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

i have some custom pipes i had made up by a guy in the states off vw vortex! All you would need is a couple of silicone joiner sections some t bolt clamps and a nice core like a treadstone tr8. I dont need em now cos i changed cars to one that already has one fitted.


----------



## GINNO78 (Dec 11, 2010)

The standard Intercoolers are good for 300+ bhp you will just be wasting money!!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

GINNO78 said:


> The standard Intercoolers are good for 300+ bhp you will just be wasting money!!


funny you should say that - at the recent rolling road day at awesome the revo guys were using much more aggressive map settings on the cars with fmic fitted. Dave was almost pleading with the tech to up the boost but he was having none of it!


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

GINNO78 said:


> The standard Intercoolers are good for 300+ bhp you will just be wasting money!!


wrong , do a dyno run with that power and u will be waiting a long time with standard intercoolers cool down with a front mount u keep going


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Never been on a RR, don't have any diagnostic tools, so my impressions are entirely subjective. But after having my FMIC fitted she did seem a little stronger through the gears, slightly more even in power delivery and just a bit, well, stronger. :? Plus it looks the mutts:









[smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## GINNO78 (Dec 11, 2010)

its all placebo effect......if you just have a remap you are wasting your time and money with an FMIC THERE ARE NO GAINS!!! and the car WILL NOT pull better through the gears


----------



## GINNO78 (Dec 11, 2010)

bigbison said:


> GINNO78 said:
> 
> 
> > The standard Intercoolers are good for 300+ bhp you will just be wasting money!!
> ...


No your wrong these are the words of the JabbaSport head tuner...the standard wing IC's are good for 300 bhp FACT!


----------



## steharvey (Jun 12, 2009)

Okay, cheers for comments. I'll not waste my money then. I heard the standard intercoolers were good for 300 HP too! I'll spend it on an aftermarket exhaust then. I've just ordered a relentless 3" stainless dp and 120 cell sports cat from the states so all I need now is a cat back if anyone is selling one. I know by doing this I will see some gains. Agreed everyone?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

GINNO78 said:


> bigbison said:
> 
> 
> > GINNO78 said:
> ...


err someones opinion is not automatically a fact ! If you had a dyno printout to prove 300bhp on smic then that would be a fact. But you cant get 300 from a standard turbo so the point is redundant. Fmic is not about making bigger numbers its about lower intake temps which will in turn stop you from losing power when it gets warm. You dont need to be running 300 bhp to lose power on a hot day that can be demonstrated easily on a standard 225


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

steharvey said:


> Okay, cheers for comments. I'll not waste my money then. I heard the standard intercoolers were good for 300 HP too! I'll spend it on an aftermarket exhaust then. I've just ordered a relentless 3" stainless dp and 120 cell sports cat from the states so all I need now is a cat back if anyone is selling one. I know by doing this I will see some gains. Agreed everyone?


may sound obvious but dont be buying a lhd down pipe from the states - it wont fit.


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

No your wrong these are the words of the JabbaSport head tuner...the standard wing IC's are good for 300 bhp FACT![/quote]
err someones opinion is not automatically a fact ! If you had a dyno printout to prove 300bhp on smic then that would be a fact. But you cant get 300 from a standard turbo so the point is redundant. Fmic is not about making bigger numbers its about lower intake temps which will in turn stop you from losing power when it gets warm. You dont need to be running 300 bhp to lose power on a hot day that can be demonstrated easily on a standard 225[/quote]
:roll: :lol: jabba are in favor at the minute but when will they turn in to the next jbs? use a proper tuner like i do


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Just because something is 'good for' doesn't mean it can't be improved upon :wink:


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

if nothing has been done to your car. decide which way you want to go go big turbo. bigger turbo same place. and or
internal engine adjustments couple odds an ends and reach 400 hp.

Couple mods you can not get hurt on any of the above suspension which includes bushings/springs/camber/caster/tow/ABR's/motor mounts/trans/doggybone/Stance/wheels/tyres/top bottom middle support bars.......... exhaust can get 3" down pipe / and run 2.5/3.0 inch all the way out EXCEPT if going big turbo as it will need a custom down pipe........

and I saw a mention that you were or have bought a down pipe from US many of these do not fit a UK TT Please triple check if it does or does not before it ships or before you order........


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

I'd say that engineers at Audi didn't put the intercoolers to the sides just to show off. FMIC blocks the air flow to radiator and that can cause overheating (hot weather and twisty track needed). Upgrade your SMIC's for the best result 8)


----------



## stoffi (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm also more convinced about upgrading the SMICs, instead of blocking the radiator with a FMIC.


----------



## GINNO78 (Dec 11, 2010)

Sorry lads I was under the impression Jabba knew what they were talking about? Very good tuners I thought?

If he says you can hold 300bhp with SMIC's then why not believe him its his job??

Other tuners might say you have to have a FMIC just to get £300 out of you?? I applaude Jabba for being honest...why would they lie?

My old S15 200SX was holding 280 bhp with one SMIC!!! I fitted an FMIC and there was sod all difference.....The 225 TT has twin SMIC's I really do not see the need for an FMIC waste of money....people will just be dissapointed as I was!


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

GINNO78 said:


> Sorry lads I was under the impression Jabba knew what they were talking about? Very good tuners I thought?
> 
> If he says you can hold 300bhp with SMIC's then why not believe him its his job??
> 
> ...


Engine measures how hot the boosted air entering the engine is, if it's too hot it will protect the engine and reduce power. It could be a question of how close to this limit you want to be. Colder air means more power. Resistance to airflow is a another matter that effects the boost.

What turbo are you talking about? 300bhp from a K04 hybrid or GT2860RS, bigger turbo will keep the things cooler as it flows better.

So Jabba knows what they are talking about, with GT2860RS and SMIC reliable 300bhp easily achievable
K04 hybrid to the max and boost air could get so hot that you need FMIC at 300bhp

With FMIC I noticed little faster spool and pulling little better on the top end. Nothing major like yout S15 experience.


----------



## steharvey (Jun 12, 2009)

Well ive heard the smic are good for 300 hp so ill leave them the way they are. I was down at jabbas last month, its where i got my replacement BAM engine from and they seem to know what they are talking about. This is what they do, day in, day out. Im not going big turbo just had my K04 023 KKK turbo rebuilt when the engine was out so i know its strong. Im spending my money on exhaust instead. The 3" dp and sports cat ive ordered from the states is for rhd cars and for the 225. I know people say the holes are slightly out when fitting it and some have had issues with emissions at MOT time but for £150 including shipping to the uk i think its worth a bit of playing around with to get it to fit. Can anybody else advise on the best way to get even more HP or torque without going big turbo?? After my exhaust is fitted (cat back as well as dp), is a stage 2 remap the way forward or can i do more mods before this is done?


----------



## coachvtt (Aug 25, 2009)

I believe someone stated that the FMIC does not produce more HP. I believe that is true.
The FMIC cools the engine temp quicker and stays cooler longer than the side coolers.
I have changed too the front mount due too the heat here in South Florida.
Cooler temps helps the loss of power due too heat soak.
I also run the water/meth for cooling purposes and imo my TT runs so much cooler and stays and runs stronger
in this heat. I recomend the FMIC, but the sides do the job as well just takes longer too cool the engine.
Just my two cents and my opinion. 
And In the near future I'm looking to go with Nitro spray.


----------



## stoffi (Jul 17, 2007)

I think we're forgetting about upgraded SMICs, like these for instance:










http://www.hpamotorsport.com/compic.htm


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

stoffi said:


> I think we're forgetting about upgraded SMICs, like these for instance:
> 
> [mg]http://www.hpamotorsport.com/images/engine/compic.jpg[/img]
> 
> http://www.hpamotorsport.com/compic.htm


$1428 :lol: sounds like cheapest mod ever


----------



## stoffi (Jul 17, 2007)

Hahaha, yeah - definitely! :lol:

I wouldn't pay that kind of money unless I was trying to build the perfect TT or something, 
but someone could produce a similar solution for less money. Perhaps there already is?


----------



## GINNO78 (Dec 11, 2010)

We dont get anything near florida weather here in GB so SMICS Will be fine for us folk


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

You say that but with no evidence to prove it.

FMIC > SMIC in terms of inlet temps & faster recovery, that's all you ever need to know to decide whether it's worthwhile.

Just because Audi fitted them to the TT as standard doesn't make them perfect, see the diverter valve, springs, bushes, brakes etc. etc. aftermarket suppliers have made better ones.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Right.

The intercooler is just a heat exchanger and is governed by the laws of thermodynamics. It uses the heat content of one fluid e.g. ambient air flow or a refrigerant system to change the temperature of the other fluid, e.g. the charge air from the TIP system. Assuming that the conditions on the cold side and the heat transfer coefficients do not change, the only factor that affects the temperature drop on the hot side is the surface area available for heat transfer.

As far as I know a FMIC has more surface area available than the twin SMICs, so for a like-for-like comparison the charge air exiting a FMIC will be cooler than that for the SMIC. QED - you will have lower intake temps if your FMIC is bigger, area-wise, than the twin SMICs.

Why Audi didn't produce the TT with FMIC as standard is anybody's guess, but I imagine it has to do with the fact that the FMIC will affect the cold airflow to the radiator (slower flow rate and smaller temperature difference) and will have implications for the cooling available in the main engine coolant system - this is probably tolerable in some markets e.g. Northern Europe but might lead to engine overheating etc in hotter regions.

Those are the facts, based on science and that.

Whether lower intake temperatures can directly lead to power gains or mitigate power loss in hot ambient conditions, I'm not sure and it's probably better to wait for some person to present some hard data in support of either argument - rather than an extended discussion based on little more than "he said - she said" reasoning.

As you were!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

nate42 said:


> I'd say that engineers at Audi didn't put the intercoolers to the sides just to show off. FMIC blocks the air flow to radiator and that can cause overheating (hot weather and twisty track needed). Upgrade your SMIC's for the best result 8)


think you'll find the reason 2 wing intercoolers were used is because of the crash ratings... there has to be a certain gap between the crashbar and a integral running part...)or next strong part) this allows for some collapse of the crash rail. as well as allowing the car to be friendlier when hitting pedestrians... fitting a wide fin intercooler still allows enough air through, (some universals with narrow fins will not)

Obviously once a car leaves the factory it can be modified and never undergo another crash test.. as the base car has passed, therefore the lack of front mount intercooler was to keep the car tidy, as you'd either need to fit a box out on the bumper, which would look horrible or push the rad further back.... but as we all know, we'd have no access to oil filter then...

I personally have the intercooler, and it was one of the factors that allowed revo to increase the mapping... the bottling between the two intercoolers in the existing system is fine for standard pressure.. but for increased pressure i'm not convinced... the first intercooler may cause some back pressure on the turbo impellas, (as the air is forced to narrow into the tube that runs across the car to intercooler two..)

if your not a heavey user then no.. you'd be fine, however if you've done all you can then it will help.. as for the overheating... that would mean cars with front mounts would get higher engine temps on the rollers than standard.. (with the rad being blocked) and i can assure you. THIS ISN'T THE CASE...  (with forge ofcoursre)

Also you may also note that the TT in the states suffered from the american rear crash rails needing to be further out than europe... hense the buldge http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/AUDI...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories








Obviously the cool smaller plate holder is nice 8) ... but my opinion is the buldge really spoils the back end :?


----------



## ozwigan (Apr 8, 2009)

> I personally have the intercooler, and it was one of the factors that allowed revo to increase the mapping... the bottling between the two intercoolers in the existing system is fine for standard pressure.. but for increased pressure i'm not convinced... the first intercooler may cause some back pressure on the turbo impellas, (as the air is forced to narrow into the tube that runs across the car to intercooler two..)


then could you not just increase the size of your hoses then it would not be forced too narrow and you would not need your fmic ?? just a thought


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

this is getting a lot of attention this is off I am guessing one of the top intercooler suppliers in UK & Europe 
http://www.forgemotorsport.com/russell/intreview.pdf The study I saw also showed how air cooled the radiator and oil cooler.....

Also you can leave the front bumper off..........

L8R..... 8)


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

ozwigan said:


> > I personally have the intercooler, and it was one of the factors that allowed revo to increase the mapping... the bottling between the two intercoolers in the existing system is fine for standard pressure.. but for increased pressure i'm not convinced... the first intercooler may cause some back pressure on the turbo impellas, (as the air is forced to narrow into the tube that runs across the car to intercooler two..)
> 
> 
> then could you not just increase the size of your hoses then it would not be forced too narrow and you would not need your fmic ?? just a thought


Unfortuntly the two intercoolers ecept for couplings are connected by a large scaffold tube running under the front slam pannel.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Not that I'm rubbishing Forge's research or product, but as a supplier of such a product they are only going to to sing it's praises and that's exactly how their report starts. Their tests were carried out on a rolling road and in that report they admit that on the road in real conditions there are other factors that complicate the direct comparison.

Their data confirms that the FMIC lowers the intake air temperature more effectively than the OEM SMIC setup - look at the size of the thing, it should do - but when it comes to on the road data even Forge admit (very honestly too) that they can't say conclusively that their FMIC delivers any more power.

The best they can do is offer positive remarks about what we would probably call "feel" and "driveability" etc which again is entirely subjective.

Tony's suggestion about the crash/impact performance is probably right, pedestrian safety is not the top of my list of priorities so I didn't even consider that aspect. As long as they stay on the pavement and I stay on the road they have nothing to worry about...


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

> Tony's suggestion about the crash/impact performance is probably right, pedestrian safety is not the top of my list of priorities so I didn't even consider that aspect. As long as they stay on the pavement and I stay on the road they have nothing to worry about...


 I get extra points for pedestrians but I have to hit them only middle to a little left or right to score big that is why a big hunk of metal in the front works better then those two little pieces on the side and the score on the sides are so much less.....

as far as crash ratings I have never seen one by Audi on the TT in the US.......

sidewalks and street crossings with lines get extra points...... deduction for those in wheelchairs and those who use walkers though..


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Butt dyno says it's rated at 1.0hp/quid.

wallet dyno says it's rated at .10hp/hundred quid. :wink:


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

This thread is getting technical and to the facts, me likes :wink: 
Here is an image for you all to chew








0 min - Driving in the pits (car already hot from previous runs)
2 min - Waiting to enter the track
3-9 min - Full attack
9-12 min - Cool down laps
13-14 min - Stationary at the pits

With my gigantic FMIC the intake temperatures are pretty good ~20 degrees over the ambient temp on full attack. From this you know that the air entering to radiator is not that hot either, it just lacks that air pressure. Coolant rises to 120 degrees pretty fast on this twisty track. So joy of cool intake air is shortly lived. With SMIC I never got the coolant temps to 120, pity I don't know what the intake temps were... I've heard that sealing the FMIC to radiator makes wonders so I have to try that.

I dare to say that not many TT's here get this kind of beating (UR_TT you are excluded in this statement :wink: ) so the above is not so likely scenario and I'd say even impossible to happen on public roads.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

its the 30 degrees ambient we are not getting  i have the forge fmic on my car but my next mod will be aem water meth injection kit to further reduce charge temps


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Have to laugh , it's the start of the new ice age and you are talking about intercoolers. :lol: :lol:


----------



## GINNO78 (Dec 11, 2010)

LOL thats what Im trying to say .........we have perhaps 4 weeks of good weather a year where its worth having a huge I/C The rest ......well The Twin SMICS are fine......even running a map!! This is Great Britan people, not Florida!!! LOL :mrgreen:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

GINNO78 said:


> LOL thats what Im trying to say .........we have perhaps 4 weeks of good weather a year where its worth having a huge I/C The rest ......well The Twin SMICS are fine......even running a map!! This is Great Britan people, not Florida!!! LOL :mrgreen:


Thats like saying why even bother getting a quick car... were usually all stuck in traffic anyway :?

Also the side intercoolers are right in the line of hot exhaust gases.... so on UK roads will never get cold air anyway !!!... Front mounts will only be affected by cars with center exhausts !!!


----------



## GINNO78 (Dec 11, 2010)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> GINNO78 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL thats what Im trying to say .........we have perhaps 4 weeks of good weather a year where its worth having a huge I/C The rest ......well The Twin SMICS are fine......even running a map!! This is Great Britan people, not Florida!!! LOL :mrgreen:


Thats like saying why even bother getting a quick car... were usually all stuck in traffic anyway :?

No its not because you are getting The same performance from the Twin SMICS as you are from the FMIC......Unless its constantly boiling hot in this country an FMIC is pointless unless your running huge power which 90% of you FMIC boys are not


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I somehow get the impression that on paper your not liking the FMIC theory :roll:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Would be nice to see a Water/Air chargecooler graph, but they are not really for the twistie track.
Maybe i could do some logging in a few weeks.
Wonder if there are any 1.8ers who have converted to a chargecooler!!
Steve


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

GINNO78 said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > GINNO78 said:
> ...


for me it's more to do with flow... at 17psi, yes your not restricing it too much... at 21psi (stage 1) your probably getting away with it.. at 24psi (stage 2 safe) your pushing it... at 28psi (stage 2 with additional mods) as clearly stated by your own tunner "REVO" NOT RECOMMENDED http://www.revotechnik.com/index.php?mod=audi


> Front-mounted Intercooler (Required if customer wants to use the full boost potential)


 Now i'm pretty sure Revo don't make intercoolers so have nothing to gain by recommending a intercooler, if they can give you the same results without one... however being someone who knows the revo software there is no way they'd let you push the boost without one!!!!...

Perhaps you should speak with REVO and discuss this with them.. after all if you belive in their software enough to have it on your car then perhaps you'll listen to them when they recommend it... rather than calling it pointless. :? ...

As i said, the bottle necks the intercooler causes is silly... and to be honest intercooler 1 is bloody pointless... in the sense of compress the air, send it down the charge pipe.. let it expand in cooler 1 then compress it again into the bottom pipe across to intercooler 2.... then expand in cooler 2.... and compress the air into the inlet manifold....

the front mount.. is compress the air, down charge pipe... let it expand in a bigger cooler with wider core... compress the air into the inlet manifold....

So which one is more free flowing????

And as most of you are talking power... your right NO increase in PEAK power... but the power at 2000RPM - 4000RPM WILL be HIGHER with a front mount than the standard twins... just like it will be higher with aftermarket twins... as the issue is restriction when the turbo is getting going... hense the it feels better comments, and pulls better.... it makes life easier and a more direct route for the whole charge system....


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

Tony has a point, it has probably more to do with back pressure and flow than intake temperature. When I got my Revo stage 2 map loaded they also said that because you have FMIC boost can be set higher. Didn't give me the in-depth explanation why tough.


----------



## 666MRB (Mar 20, 2010)

IMO it depends on how you drive the car, what you use it fir and what you want out of it!

I have one and its made a huge difference and on my trip to the ring or Nurburgring as most people know it it made a huge difference on my 20 odd laps this year  Brought my time down to 8:32  but that might be the user lol and more experience on track


----------



## hooley (Dec 30, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Also the side intercoolers are right in the line of hot exhaust gases.... so on UK roads will never get cold air anyway !!!... Front mounts will only be affected by cars with center exhausts !!!


How friggin' close do you drive to the car in front to be affected by their exhaust gasses ?

This isn't F1 you know.

J


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

this keeps getting better and better..



> This isn't F1 you know.


 yes it is every time something goes wrong there is always a "F" in front of what one says.

How about what your mind tells you is the best..... Just like those ass-wipes in 4 X 4 trucks think they can go through snow and ice with no problems and then you pass then at 20 mph as they are in the ditch ............

[smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] and it still comes down to what you think will comfort you....


----------



## stoffi (Jul 17, 2007)

Which would be less restrictive (or just better)? An upgraded FMIC, such as the Forge one, or ugraded SMICs, such as the HPA ones?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

hooley said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > Also the side intercoolers are right in the line of hot exhaust gases.... so on UK roads will never get cold air anyway !!!... Front mounts will only be affected by cars with center exhausts !!!
> ...


ever seen a thermal imaging camera... the air is still hotter on whicher side the car is from 20meters away. it doesn't just come out of the exhaust for 1meter then just vanish... as i'm sure you all know... you can't see heat... :lol: granted the dispercence factor will mean air will be hotter at the front mount intercooler also... but that wasn't my point.. my point was down the the fact of the post it was in response to.. saying that a intercooler is not required in the UK... as i'm sure most of you are also aware even hot air blowing has a cooling factor... (hense why you have desktop fans at work) all your doing is blowing hot air in you face but it does feel cooler...

To be honest though i think you all should leave intercoolers well alone !!! as well as leaving the actuators well alone !!! as well as leaving the N249 Delete well alone !!! as well as leaving lightweight neuspeed pulleys well alone !!! as well as leaving 4 bar fuel regs well alone !!! as well as leaving the debaffold charge pipe well alone !!! as well as leaving the oil catch tank well alone !!! after all it'd be boring if you all caught me up on the stage 2+ on the rolling road days.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Ah, bollocks. I've read all the reviews, seen the technical data, measured with/without various intercooler options... that's all bollocks, by the way; I've not done any of that. When in doubt, I always fall back to my Golden Rule of modding: If it's good enough for Wak, it's good enough for me!

I liked the look of it, I liked the idea of cooler air from a larger intercooler getting into my engine and, subjectively, I like how the car now feels to me after it was fitted. +1 for the Forge FMIC Massive. Fit/don't fit; up to you all.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

People seem to be overlooking the biggest benefit of a FMIC... it looks good


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

That's the only reason I got mine...


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

stoffi said:


> Which would be less restrictive (or just better)? An upgraded FMIC, such as the Forge one, or ugraded SMICs, such as the HPA ones?


FMIC, 1 big intercooler is better than 2, unless you've got split inlet manifold and 2 intakes etc and not just passing the air through 2 intercoolers.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Fictorious said:


> stoffi said:
> 
> 
> > Which would be less restrictive (or just better)? An upgraded FMIC, such as the Forge one, or ugraded SMICs, such as the HPA ones?
> ...


with 2 seperate turbo's... otherwise it still wouldn't work correctle...  ... NOW twin turbo is an idea :lol: :lol:


----------



## stoffi (Jul 17, 2007)

Ok, thx!


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

666MRB said:


> IMO it depends on how you drive the car, what you use it fir and what you want out of it!
> 
> I have one and its made a huge difference and on my trip to the ring or Nurburgring as most people know it it made a huge difference on my 20 odd laps this year  Brought my time down to 8:32  but that might be the user lol and more experience on track


20 laps of Nurburgring, now that is something to be jealous of... :evil: :evil: :evil: 
FMIC on a fast track like Nurburgring useful for sure, no doubt! But taking the time down it is probably mostly due to the driver and learning those curves. I know they don't like cameras there, but any footage of your laps?


----------



## darren james (Sep 28, 2010)

dont think of the intercooler as power gains think of it as keeping your engine and turbo from blowing up then the price of it doesn't seem so high and not only that but the health of your car should come first only v power and millers oil your car wont thank you but it will reward you well thats what i think anyway


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

well here my 2p on this debate....

i havent changed my ic on the tt yet but did on my mr2, i put on a thicker core with thicker less restrictive pipes connecting it.
i guess a similar setup in theory to the bigger fmic discussed here.

rolling roaded it before and after. the black line is the before the red line is the after.(thick lines are torque)









now i know an mr2 is totaly dif to a tt but if were talking about the diff between a standard core and piping compared to a bigger core and pipe work then i think it will be a similar result.

as you can see the uprated ic didnt produce any extra bhp or torque on the top end.. so no extra bragging rites on bhp.

but what you can see is less restriction on the midrange giving more power where its needed most. between 3500 and 5000 rpm i gained about 10lb of torque.

and as stated.. because its better at cooling. it allows you to run slightly more boost with relative safety.

as far as i can see the only downside of bigger ic's is the cost and the fitting time.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

alun said:


> as far as i can see the only downside of bigger ic's is the cost and the fitting time.


But it's the most fun thing to fit yourself !!! http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=161700&hilit=tony's+revamp

I really Enjoyed fitting the Front Mount.. was the best mod to fit i've done, was a great project !!!


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

sod it i was only trying to help people :roll: , iam taking forge fmic off and putting my standard sidemounts back on , and ill move to iceland to keep the inlet temps down :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Tesco's is closer for me, although Lidl is pretty cheap too...

Or did I misunderstand? :wink:


----------



## stoffi (Jul 17, 2007)

bigbison said:


> sod it i was only trying to help people :roll: , iam taking forge fmic off and putting my standard sidemounts back on , and ill move to iceland to keep the inlet temps down :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'll take that Forge FMIC off your hands hahaha!


----------



## GINNO78 (Dec 11, 2010)

Move to iceland....no need mate stay in GB......I'll stick with my SMICS you guys take comfort in the fact that your FIMICS have the potential to keep temps a little lower should we see Caribbean Temps!! :mrgreen:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

GINNO78 said:


> Move to iceland....no need mate stay in GB......I'll stick with my SMICS you guys take comfort in the fact that your FIMICS have the potential to keep temps a little lower should we see Caribbean Temps!! :mrgreen:


and take comfort in the fact we'd whip your arse in a race :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

just got back from iceland stock side mounts still pants [smiley=bigcry.gif] will be putting fmic back on :lol: :lol: :lol: but garden peas cheap and lots of mums there :lol: :lol: :lol: lots of love bison


----------



## stoffi (Jul 17, 2007)

I believe in the benefits of having an upgraded intercooler, but it's not justifiable for my setup... yet.
I've got a map with a cotton airfilter, a Forge dv007p and a catback system. I've noticed the loss of power at the high end revs during the hot summer days and I've more than noticed the incredible kick I can get during the darker parts of the year, due to the cold weather.

There is a very noticeable difference, and one doesn't need to drive like a maniac to notice it. So, I believe in the benefits of a better intercooler, as the weather affects the outcome so much. If I had a lot of money, I would do it, but first things first. Gotta get those wheels, tyres, rear-seat-delete-kit etc. Gotta make some more cash!


----------



## darren james (Sep 28, 2010)

yeah its all about what suits your needs and what you most want next for your car, but its nots just the weather why you need an inter cooler like i said before every time i get out of my car now i an touch most of the engine i could never do that before :wink: so in my eyes a cool engine must be much healthier than a hot one


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

darren james said:


> yeah its all about what suits your needs and what you most want next for your car, but its nots just the weather why you need an inter cooler like i said before every time i get out of my car now i an touch most of the engine i could never do that before :wink: so in my eyes a cool engine must be much healthier than a hot one


yes i know what u mean the engine temp difference is very noticible


----------

